# The Evolution of an Ice Chest Radio



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Made an ice chest radio tonight. Wanted to show you guys how simple it is. Will fine tune some things tomorrow like loose wires but, it works


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Fine tuning complete, cinched up the loose wires and put on the cover to the amp which will serve as a good splash plate.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

But how do you ice down your beer?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Shallow Minded said:


> But how do you ice down your beer?


LOL! The cool thing about these is there are no shortage of friends when you are on the river


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shallow Minded said:


> But how do you ice down your beer?


X2


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Had a couple, we made this for are upcoming NB trip. Tonight was test night!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yea, yea. Okay, very nice cooler stereo but back to more important issues here. What about the cold beer?


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Back in the mid 70s my friend would make something like this out of a square type of suitcase. In it was an AM/FM 8 track player and a CB radio. A cord ran out of it to plug into the cigarette lighter. He would sell them to the truckers at the local truck stops.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Not trying to **** in your Cheerios, been there done that but they had their place in time and were cool back in the day. 

There is so much technology out there now that those are essentially useless and over sized. Bluetooth speakers are where it is at. 

Like I say, not trying to be a D but I will never build one again.


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

sleepersilverado said:


> Not trying to **** in your Cheerios, been there done that but they had their place in time and were cool back in the day.
> 
> There is so much technology out there now that those are essentially useless and over sized. Bluetooth speakers are where it is at.
> 
> Like I say, not trying to be a D but I will never build one again.


Really? whats the point of this post?


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Look into waterproof motorcycle amps. Much smaller and still produce plenty of power. Nice setup though.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

badfish45 said:


> Really? whats the point of this post?


The point is you can't share a good experience anymore with out getting f..d with. There are many people anymore that have no life!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*The answer*



Zeitgeist said:


> The point is you can't share a good experience anymore with out getting f..d with. There are many people anymore that have no life!


Nope, there is not! by the way nice work, I like it. Gater


----------



## marlin021797 (Jun 1, 2008)

Built 3 this past week for myself and friends.
Used 2jbl 6.5 on one and 2 db drive on the other. both marine speakers with a mini Pyle marine amp.

On the big one I used 4 6x9 jbl and a 1000w Pyle marine amp.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

marlin021797 said:


> Built 3 this past week for myself and friends.
> Used 2jbl 6.5 on one and 2 db drive on the other. both marine speakers with a mini Pyle marine amp.
> 
> On the big one I used 4 6x9 jbl and a 1000w Pyle marine amp.
> ...


Very nice!, Good build!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Coolers*

Very nice work guy's, but I want to see who is going to be the first to drill two 6x9 holes in a Yeti!









Gater


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

sleepersilverado said:


> Not trying to **** in your Cheerios, been there done that but they had their place in time and were cool back in the day.
> 
> There is so much technology out there now that those are essentially useless and over sized. Bluetooth speakers are where it is at.
> 
> Like I say, not trying to be a D but I will never build one again.


Show me a Bluetooth speaker that is loud and clear as this setup......


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

gater said:


> Very nice work guy's, but I want to see who is going to be the first to drill two 6x9 holes in a Yeti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about quality sound! A brute box would be sweet too!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

yakPIRATE said:


> Show me a Bluetooth speaker that is loud and clear as this setup......


Nice


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

gater said:


> Very nice work guy's, but I want to see who is going to be the first to drill two 6x9 holes in a Yeti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring me your yeti and I'll drill the holes.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

People talk of nice quite weekends. then see how loud they can build a ice chest and don't care about anyone else. People talk about buying a $60-70k boat and the second question some folks ask is what radio. is the only way to have fun is to try and blast everyone else off the beach or lake? No one ask how does it sound only how LOUD.:cloud:


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

gater said:


> Very nice work guy's, but I want to see who is going to be the first to drill two 6x9 holes in a Yeti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Some people just make too much money

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Give me more specifics on what type stereo, you're using, there. Can an older car stereo, with a marine amp, work, fairly well? Would four speakers, help or hurt the sound? I like the pull handle set-up!


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Anything less than a completely sealed battery will off-gas and ruin your electronics. 

I made one back in 1990 when I was driving tractor-trailers. My wife thought I should have patented it. It worked great.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

gater said:


> Very nice work guy's, but I want to see who is going to be the first to drill two 6x9 holes in a Yeti!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know where to go to potentially find that. There is a BBQ cookoff in Priddy, TX and there are a lot of ******** there, all with Yeti coolers. The strange thing, though, is that they all filled their expensive coolers with cheap beer, mainly Keystone. I just don't get that. Also, it seemed to be standard ******* procedure to have a big customized diesel truck and drive it around constantly to show it off.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

NaClH2O said:


> I know where to go to potentially find that. There is a BBQ cookoff in Priddy, TX and there are a lot of ******** there, all with Yeti coolers. The strange thing, though, is that they all filled their expensive coolers with cheap beer, mainly Keystone. I just don't get that. Also, it seemed to be standard ******* procedure to have a big customized diesel truck and drive it around constantly to show it off.


In the words of Jeff Foxworthy "Ya know, you just can't give a ******* money because they'll take it and buy something like purple cowboy boots!" lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

RexP said:


> People talk of nice quite weekends. then see how loud they can build a ice chest and don't care about anyone else. People talk about buying a $60-70k boat and the second question some folks ask is what radio. is the only way to have fun is to try and blast everyone else off the beach or lake? No one ask how does it sound only how LOUD.:cloud:


Danged whippersnappers!!

2cool cooler stereo, Zeitgeist! :cheers: Can't wait to check it out at a gathering.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Zeitgeist,
Just out of curiosity, how much money would be needed to build an Ice chest radio like yours. Please dont leave anything out; corrosion resistent connectors, tinned wire, ice chest, radio, water resistant speakers, amp, battery, brackets and hardware, solder, etc. How much, inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

The only thing I would recommend would be to insulate the bar across the battery to prevent any contact with the posts.....looks awful close.....Nice job BTW


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Let me refhrase my comment, we already know is planned for this gizmo.
Say agroup of people are on the beach and you show up with your ice chest and turn it up and rattle car windows, that group of people that were already, ask you to turn it down, what happens next?:cloud:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yeti*



Part Timer said:


> View attachment 624356
> 
> Some people just make too much money
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Kinda figured someone may have aready been there done that with a Yeti.
One can argue ice retention with a 350.00 cooler is better than a 100.00 cooler but is the sound any better comparing the two....


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Sound lasts 5x as long with a Yeti


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

gater said:


> Kinda figured someone may have aready been there done that with a Yeti.
> One can argue ice retention with a 350.00 cooler is better than a 100.00 cooler but is the sound any better comparing the two....


Cant find the picture but i have seen one out of a 250qt yeti!!! $800 cooler only to cut holes into it lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here it is


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Looks nice! 

Quick question: What are you using for audio input to the amp? An old car stereo, or some other input?

*Edit: talking about the original post, not these Yeti's, lol


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sound waves travel 10 times further. haha


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Mallardman02 said:


> Here it is


Man .. a Yety takes balls


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MEGABITE said:


> Sound waves travel 10 times further. haha


You got my back for the tunes in 2 weeks?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> You got my back for the tunes in 2 weeks?


Mont & me we will have the tunage flowin


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

This one can hold ice and plenty of beverages. Can also be for sale too!


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice coolers guys. Here's one I built and used this weekend here at the Frio.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yeti*



Mallardman02 said:


> Here it is


Nice, all it needs is a flat screen in the lid.....Gater


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Zeitgeist,
> Just out of curiosity, how much money would be needed to build an Ice chest radio like yours. Please dont leave anything out; corrosion resistent connectors, tinned wire, ice chest, radio, water resistant speakers, amp, battery, brackets and hardware, solder, etc. How much, inquiring minds want to know?


The sum of the parts equals the whole.


----------



## herefishy (Jul 9, 2004)

*Guess I'll contribute*

Old one nad new one. Got too heavy carring that thing plus the tractor tire it sat in. Picture doens't show but the bottom is an igloo cooler holding batteries and amp.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wade fish I like the solar panel, great idea. Ours died about 1 hr short of the get out point this wknd. Sure couldve used one of those panels. Radio makes the float so much more fun


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> View attachment 624491
> 
> View attachment 624493
> 
> ...


Now thats a good looking rig!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Would it sound better if you used a Yeti?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not sure who the owner of this Brute Box is but I think it looks especially with the digital display on it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

RexP said:


> Let me refhrase my comment, we already know is planned for this gizmo.
> Say agroup of people are on the beach and you show up with your ice chest and turn it up and rattle car windows, that group of people that were already, ask you to turn it down, what happens next?:cloud:


Who said anything about the beach? Its for floating the river, far from any crotchitty geezers yelling to turn it down. 
Good built Matt, thanks for sharing!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Way too much time on your hands my friend. Lol although I built something like this in the bottom drawer of my tool box with 2 8"s


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Now thats awesome looking! ^


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

Zeitgeist, ill take one! Let me know when I need to pick it up, you take COD?


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, I actually took it down the Guadalupe last year and also had it out in the Frio while we purched across from garner. At one time we had almost everyone doing the Cupid shuffle in the river. I got lots of kudos and thanks for playing request.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's a couple more shots of my build. My cousin and I have built them in the past that aren't functional as an ice chest but wanted to take the challenge of making one that would hold drinks and this is what we came up with.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Zeitgeist,
> Just out of curiosity, how much money would be needed to build an Ice chest radio like yours. Please dont leave anything out; corrosion resistent connectors, tinned wire, ice chest, radio, water resistant speakers, amp, battery, brackets and hardware, solder, etc. How much, inquiring minds want to know?


Amp $175
Ice Chest $21
Battery $28
Speakers $75
Wires, cables, clips etc. another $30.

One thing I learned is you can't go cheap on the amp. You need one that can stand the heat inside the enclosure.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Billygoat said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Quick question: What are you using for audio input to the amp? An old car stereo, or some other input?
> 
> *Edit: talking about the original post, not these Yeti's, lol


You use an Ipod with a RCA input plugged directly into the amp.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One other thing I have learned is to stay away from any gold plated connectors. Water seems to corrode it a lot faster than the cheap kind. I have used mine more than any other boom box I ever owned. It's been to rallies, races, on boat rides, on fishing trips and even around the pool. They are super handy.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

This year we are bringing the GoPro Hero 3 on the river trip!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

why the coolers? imo, you looked "cooler" this way.


----------



## wadefisher_migas (Feb 17, 2011)

A couple more pics...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A couple of my buds make & sell them as a side project:

http://aquaticaudio.com/gallery.php


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine holds a case of beer and plenty of snacks...and the amp wont overheat. It'll run for a good 24 hours on a single charging of the $25 lawnmower battery. What else do you need....


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is one we built. 3 Wet Sounds 8's and a Wet Sounds amp. This thing is LOUD! We use it on the river, at cook-offs, and wherever else we find ourselves messing around drinking beer. Fairly compact in that Igloo Cube and the loudest one on the river.


----------



## wetsounds1 (May 3, 2011)

Check this thing out!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... umm, things are definitely starting to get a bit serious.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I just built one a few weeks back. It's not too pretty on the inside, but it works. Used a kit I found on amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLMRKT4A-4-Channel-Waterproof-Amplified/dp/B003GSLDUY/ref=pd_cp_e_3


----------



## wetsounds1 (May 3, 2011)

Here is the story on the one above,

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4958675#post4958675


----------

